# My New Purchase Gold Raketa 2209



## samun (May 17, 2012)




----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Are russian hallmarks origin and date marked like UK ones? Bet the Åµatch is something of a rarity.very nice


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

samun said:


> [IMG alt="0_ee097_595ef2e9_M.jpg"]h...5511/34671378.77/0_ee097_595ef2e9_M.jpg[/IMG]


Wow, amazing. Congarts, excellent example 

Regards, Miro.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

That looks neat and well preserved. Well done and enjoy it....................... :thumbup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

*Very Nice Comrade!*

Green with envy! :yes:


----------



## samun (May 17, 2012)

Very nice watch Rocket with red dial. and the mechanism of high accuracy.

Now I am in search of identical watches but in a yellow box


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Snap


----------

